

Ask HN: Best day of the week to launch a startup? - sparrish

What's the best/worst day of the week to launch a SAAS startup?  Is any one day better than another or are there any particular days to avoid if we're going to try to get online media coverage and traffic?
======
kyle_martin1
You're looking too deep into the details.

As long as your product serves a need, does it in a unique way and does it
well, then it doesn't matter what day you launch your SaaS project because it
will grow organically.

If you REALLY want an answer then I would pick either a Tuesday or a Thursday.
Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays are the days that news sites use to do "mass"
updates on the latest and greatest.

Remember, it doesn't matter as long as your product has what I described
above. Good luck! :)

~~~
sparrish
That's true - if it sucks, it won't matter what day we launch. <grin> But if
it doesn't, we'd like to have the best possible opportunities for success. I
appreciate the comment.

------
mindcrime
I have a sneaking feeling that you're worrying about a micro-micro-micro-micro
optimization here. I'd suggest spending your energy worrying about developing
a top notch product, figuring out what your story is, and writing some
compelling prose to tell that story, etc.

That said... go for Thursday. Thursdays are cool.

